# Modern Opera Houses



## Dallaz (Aug 6, 2011)

*Margot and Bill Winspear Opera House* in Dallas, Texas was built in 2009 and and has a capacity of 2,300. The Grand Portico, radiating from the opera house on all sides, provides shade over 3 acres (12,000 m2) of the Performance Park. The solar canopy's louvers are arranged at fixed angles following the path of the sun. By eliminating most direct sunlight on the façade and by creating a cooler microclimate around the building, the canopy significantly reduce the energy requirements of the Winspear Opera House. A key design feature is the 318-rod chandelier located inside the performance hall. The chandelier hangs 50 feet below the ceiling. Once retracted into the ceiling, it leaves the impression of a star lit night, as each rod has the ability to "twinkle." The acrylic rods are illuminated by three primary color LEDs which allows the chandelier to be lit in virtually any color.

*Here's a video of the Chandelier Retracting* http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4OGywzTAPgM


----------



## Vrooms (Mar 4, 2010)

*GUANGZHOU OPREA HOUSE by Zaha Hadid*








http://www.flickr.com/photos/colourstore/5942630980/in/set-72157627081421519/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/colourstore/5942058923/in/set-72157627081421519/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/colourstore/5942589088/in/set-72157627081421519/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/colourstore/5942046095/in/set-72157627081421519/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/colourstore/5942610708/in/set-72157627081421519/


----------



## hkskyline (Sep 13, 2002)

Norway's new opera house : http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=593619


----------



## Galro (Aug 9, 2010)

^^ Some proper pictures of the structure. Surprised on how many negative comments it got in your link but I suppose the taste may vary.


Oslo Opera House. Drawn by Oslo-based Snøhetta. Completed in 2008.
Night:

Oslo Opera House by christian.senger, on Flickr

Day:

Six Seconds of an Anthill Without Ants by ramyo, on Flickr









http://www.flickr.com/photos/ramyoga/5439346923/sizes/l/in/photostream/

Bunch of interior shots:

20101105-_DSC7608 Pano by ilvic, on Flickr


Oslo Opera House by fairminer, on Flickr



Oslo Opera interior by unexpected bacon, on Flickr


Opera Interior by FinsUp0531, on Flickr


----------



## tpe (Aug 10, 2005)

The Santa Fe Opera House


The Santa Fe Opera House by Jonathan Caves, on Flickr


The Santa Fe Opera House by Jonathan Caves, on Flickr


The Santa Fe Opera House by Jonathan Caves, on Flickr


Santa Fe Opera House by Ann & Nancy, on Flickr


----------



## Marcanadian (May 7, 2005)

That one in Dallas is great.

Here's Toronto's Four Seasons Centre for the Performing Arts:


20060606-operaHouse18 by chromewaves, on Flickr


Untitled by windupcrane, on Flickr


Toronto: Four Seasons Centre for the Performing Arts by Micro Ryan, on Flickr


R. Fraser Elliott Hall by wvs, on Flickr


----------



## balthazar (Jul 19, 2007)

The Oslo's one for me is fantastic.

The second opera theatre in Milan (after the historic "Alla Scala" Theatre), Arcimboldi Theatre. 









http://www.flickr.com/photos/klo1980/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/br1dotcom/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/roberta81/


----------



## TugaMtl (May 2, 2009)

edit


----------



## andresmen (Aug 25, 2011)

museo del caribe








data:image/jpg;base64,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


----------



## ambiente2008 (Aug 22, 2008)

*Centro Cultural de Belém - Lisbon, Portugal*


----------



## Hia-leah JDM (May 7, 2007)

*Ziff Ballet Opera House* - *Cesar Pelli* - *Miami*
Completed in 2006


----------



## triodegradable2 (Feb 2, 2011)

excellent architecture !!


----------



## cardiff (Jul 26, 2005)

Wales Millennium Center


P7099259 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


PC176179 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269724 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8269746 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8319908 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8319906 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8319896 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8319914 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8319923 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8319931 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr


P8319925 by stephenanstiss, on Flickr

There are 3 other stages as well but these are my pics and i havent been to them.


----------



## Bricken Ridge (Feb 16, 2008)

Nice thread. Do we have another for classical opera houses? Let's make the phantom of the opera proud.


----------



## goddi (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice thread!!!!O(∩_∩)O


----------



## Conor (Aug 9, 2009)

Dublin Grand Canal Sq:


Grand Canal Theatre, Dublin by Vadrefjord (Ireland), on Flickr


Grand Canal Theatre, Dublin, 01 August 2010 by Shamrock 105, on Flickr


Grand Canal Theatre Dublin by ihlphotography, on Flickr


Night Shoot - Grand Canal Theatre 5 by dublinbrit, on Flickr


Grand Canal Theatre, Dublin Ireland by David Dawson Photography, on Flickr


Grand Canal Theatre by Dara Dolan, on Flickr


DSC_0104 by crokcity, on Flickr


Grand Canal Theatre by Mindful Youth, on Flickr


----------



## TYW (Sep 11, 2002)

*Palau de les Arts Reina Sofia, València*

my pics:


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)

*VALENCIA, Spain*


----------



## anacleta (Jan 23, 2009)




----------

